# 𝗗𝗼𝗲𝘀 𝗣𝗼𝗿𝗻 𝗠𝗮𝗸𝗲 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗕𝗲𝘁𝘁𝗲𝗿 𝗜𝗻 𝗕𝗲𝗱-𝗧𝗵𝗲 𝗚𝗲𝗻𝗲𝗿𝗮𝗹 𝗙𝗮𝗰𝘁𝘀{𝗕𝗲 𝗛𝗼𝗻𝗲𝘀𝘁}�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

*(�_�)







*


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

Watching porn with your partner can be educational in a way, to discuss boundaries, what to do and what not to do with concrete examples. Then experiment and find out what you really like and what works for you. I'm all for open discussion, so if porn helps to do that, then that's great. But if people with zero experience think they should start doing things like they do in porn, they're in for a rude awakening. You think she's moaning with pleasure? It's pain, numbnuts, IT'S PAIN!


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

eeo said:


> You think she's moaning with pleasure? It's pain, numbnuts, IT'S PAIN!


What do you rely on when you make such statements that are deeply broken by reality?


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

impulsenine said:


> What do you rely on when you make such statements that are deeply broken by reality?


If the body goes stiff, even if, momentarily, it’s pain.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

There’s been several documentaries about abuses in the porn industry. Everything from men who have ED from over taking viagra to keep erections and women having lidocaine shots to the cervix to the dubious lines of consent (actors and actresses asking to stop and the directors etc saying no).


The After Porn series, I Am Jane Doe and Hot Girls Wanted come to mind.
Hell, just google abuse in the porn industry.

as far as learning? It really depends on what you’re watching. This is a good rule of thumb:



eeo said:


> Watching porn with your partner can be educational in a way, to discuss boundaries, what to do and what not to do with concrete examples. Then experiment and find out what you really like and what works for you. I'm all for open discussion, so if porn helps to do that, then that's great. But if people with zero experience think they should start doing things like they do in porn, they're in for a rude awakening


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I remember a dude on here saying that women want to be brutalized and thrown around during sex. He was a virgin who got this idea from watching porn. (He was worried that he wouldn’t be able to do this during sex)
We told him to please not try this with any partner ever unless he’d had a conversation about it complete with limits etc because a ton of us DONT want to be choked, hit or spit on.

eta: and we told him if he didn’t want to do that, then that was absolutely okay as well 

Because porn is not reality. It’s an over exaggerated version of sex a lot of times.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

impulsenine said:


> What do you rely on when you make such statements that are deeply broken by reality?


Their facial expressions. I'm not even talking about anything hardcore, just the regular stuff. Yes, of course I could be wrong because the viewer never really knows what's going on in the performers' minds and behind the scenes. But porn, as something that's supposed to be stimulating for the viewer, is not good when it gives you strong negative reactions instead. But I'm also female, so the videos targeted to male audiences already have a huge cringe factor for me, and it's just the stuff that I'd rather avoid and use my mind instead.


----------



## barmaley (Aug 30, 2020)

I do not think so.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

No. The aim of porn is to give yourself a quick release. To be "good in bed" implies the aim is to please another person.
Those two things are completely at odds with eachother.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

No but it definitely made me funnier in it


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

Yeah possibly. It can be a demo. It can be a sexual inciter. But porn is like a drug. You want more. It can interfere with relationships. Addiction is  I wonder if addiction can make someone have high expectations and out-of-the-way ones. I think good communication is key in relationships.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

I don't know, I just lie down and take it.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

deafcrossfitter said:


> I don't know, I just lie down and take it.


I certainly hope not.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I certainly hope not.


Why not 😬 ?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

X10E8 said:


> *(�_�)
> View attachment 881528
> *


Most of the time, no. Porn is mostly masturbation material (and about 80% of it is marketed for males). Real sex isn't anything like porn (It is usually far better).


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Why not 😬 ?


Because it should be a lot more fun than just "taking it."


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Because it should be a lot more fun than just "taking it."


What if that's my kink


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

deafcrossfitter said:


> What if that's my kink


Somehow I doubt it. It goes against everyone I know about ESTJs whether 3 or 8.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Somehow I doubt it. It goes against everyone I know about ESTJs whether 3 or 8.


Meh


----------



## 17041704 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes ofc, but it depends on what you are watching and whether or not you understand what is really happening.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I think a lot of dudes don't really get that trying most actual things they've seen in porn would probably be like trying Cosmo sex advice: at best not hot, and at worse, dear God that mood is killed lol


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Absolutely not.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I don’t think so

I suspect some of the worst lovers I’ve had over the years had porn problems. Which often involved sexual dysfunction as far as issues with erectile dysfunction related to porn addiction or premature release.

Even assume their equipment is in working order. I’ve suspected that it’s those more addicted to porn that are outta touch with sex. I mean obviously some of sex is just attraction, preferences etc. Of course. But some of it is just understanding and reading a room. Having basic instincts. I sorta think porn for porn addicts can sort of misguide them. Not just with being out of touch on what feels the best and being engaged in a moment naturally and organically. But some of them get so far gone into it that they can’t even get off in the moment without trying to re-enact fantasy.

Porn can obviously be arousing. I certainly do watch porn sometimes. But I separate rubbing a quick one out, from getting obsessive and getting what I call porn brain. There’s of course something here or there that can add. Whether it’s co watching with someone or something that looks arousing.

Personally I think most of the things that I’m better at with sex do not come from porn.

Let me just say I’m also speaking as someone who has web cammed on and off over the years. Just because a naked woman panders to someone’s fetish doesn’t mean that’s what gets them off. I think more porn addicts need to distinguish the difference. Between porn stars pandering to audiences vs what real live people enjoy the most.


----------

